# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Το blog μου

## tlogic

Θα ήθελα να σας δημοσιεύσω το blog μου όπου μπορείτε να βρείτε πολλές από τις κατασκευές μου.
www.candrian.gr

----------

aeonios (08-11-11), 

alex504 (08-11-11), 

Danza (08-11-11), 

Hulk (08-11-11), 

kx5 (08-01-12), 

leosedf (08-11-11), 

Σταύρος Απο (28-10-12), 

Radiometer (08-11-11), 

Spirtos (10-11-11)

----------


## Spirtos

Ωραιος! Ωραια εμφάνιση και φωτογραφίες! Βλεπώ είσαι και fun του Scetchup!!

----------


## gcostas

Μπραβο :Rolleyes: 

Κωστας

----------


## Danza

Πανέμορφες κατασκευές  :Smile:  Μπράβο φίλε!

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε μου μπράβο!!! Συνέχισε την πολύ καλή δουλειά!!

----------


## p.gabr

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ  μπραβο
Χαιρομαστε να βλεπουμε και τετοια

----------


## sakisr

Μπραβο πολυ καλη προσπαθεια.Θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να γινει και διγλωσσο το blog.

----------


## Hulk

> Μπραβο πολυ καλη προσπαθεια.Θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να γινει και διγλωσσο το blog.



Σωστος ο Σακης, ολα ειναι καλα και ειδικα την γεννητρια την ζαχαρωνω τωρα για μελλοντικο προτζεκτ. 
Απλα αν θα γινει και στα Ελληνικα θα ειναι και καλυτερα για ολους μας.

----------


## NOZZON

Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!! Συνέχισε έτσι...   :Applause:

----------


## paul333

ολα ωραια ειναι μπραβο και απο εμενα μονο μια παρατηρηση στο site δεν εχεις βαλει στα 
usefull links αυτο το forum και εχεις βαλει κατι ασχετα site που ασχολουντε με το να πουλανε οπως πχ sparkfun.

----------

